# Will these colors work for the shawl at the bottom?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm wanting to crochet a ripple shawl, or maybe try to knit one. But I LOVE the colors of this shawl, and wanted to see these KnitPicks yarn colors to see if they'd work.

What do you think of the yarn colors showing, in comparison to the shawl colors?

Thanks, Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

or do you think that the colors above would be prettier in this shawl?

The bright turquoise/cyan/aqua color is the part that I'm really loving.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you could make either set of colors work, Angie.
Too bad you cant find out what yarn the original shawl was knit from.
It looks like a self-striping colorway.

To be safe, you should buy as many of the blue tones as you can afford, then you will have all your options covered.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

right now I have all of them in my KnitPicks basket.... it does add up.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I like the first group ..... I'd be afraid the color changing yarn would pool and not give you the graduated coloring of the scarf ?? BEAUTIFUL by the way !!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like all the colors, but not sure I can afford all of them at this time. that's why I'm asking opinions.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I love variegated yarns, but I think the shawl woud be set off better by the solids. I love that pattern!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I like the top set, the blues being closer to each other will give you more of a gradient effect, I think. 

Lovely!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> right now I have all of them in my KnitPicks basket.... it does add up.


Ohhh I love this shawl Angie! Ok so the colors are both great combinations but I must admit I am a lavender girl so the one with the purples is very cool, either one would be stunning!. I did look online for yarns to check out current prices, you sure know where to go for them! I checked out that site you mentioned and for the Peruvian wool yarn, that seems like quite a bargain, is that what you are using? How many of the 50 gram skeins does this one take? I was off the island a while back and looked at a craft store, came back out empty handed and sticker shocked.... You ladies are sure smart to buy online! I told my girls and my brother who is garage seller hunter to keep their eyes open for yarns...looks to me like a good scavenger hunt to send them on.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The top is the http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Palette_Yarn__D5420132.html

I figured I'd get 2 or 3 of each color with one extra of the brightest aqua cause I'll probably put in one more row of it to give it more visibility - and I like it best.

I'm just guessing at this time. I know I can to the ripple via crochet, and investigating doing it via knitting.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

All the colors are pretty, sometimes it's hard to see the cool blues (yellow + blue) -vs- the warm blues (red + blue). A colorist once told me her key - "Is it water or sky?"


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Angie, that stitch pattern is called the 'chevron stitch' in knitting.
Here are a few variations on your ripples, done in knitting.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=chevron scarf


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie those are all beautiful. That shawl will be gorgeous when it is finished. Doesn't crochet use up more yarn than knitting? That might be something to consider when calculating amount vs cost.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are the results for a chevron shawl search on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sea...thumbs&query=chevron &sort=best&pc=shawl-wrap
So many great ideas.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-ripple-scarf

I'm thinking if I spend the $1.99 to get her pattern, and with it 10 inches wide; double it for 20 inches - that would give me the yardage for the shawl.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the darker blue for the fringe. The same color that is on the ends of the scarf. Darker fringe stays cleaner too.Well, looks cleaner.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I love the first set! But ya'll know I am a blue kinda gal.

This is a lot like a shawl I made, the Feather/fan pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/mamajohnson/lace-1-2-3-andean-treasure-shawl-2

I may need to do that again with some of those gorgeous blues!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

was that difficult shawl to do mamajohnson? it would look so good in these colors, and follows the general thought of that photoed shawl.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I find that pattern on knitpicks - this may help me ALOT.

and I think you should do the blues, too.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

FWIW: I like the first set; the colors are more subtle and delicate.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> was that difficult shawl to do mamajohnson? it would look so good in these colors, and follows the general thought of that photoed shawl.


It really wasn't that hard. The pattern was easy to remember. I tried it first with a fairly heavy worsted yarn, and it was tough to do. But, that yarn just didn't want to comply. So, this one I did with lace weight, and it went real well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is good information for me to know. I think I'm going to investigate more.

This is sounding better and better for me to try.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

You can do it! And I can't wait to see it!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I like both, make two! ;O)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Shari - you're such a temptation enabler! Love it.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Very pretty! I like the first set of colors better for it.


----------

